# How many AAMers do you have on your phone?



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

I have a few now.

I got Brendans years ago when I did a job for him and I met Lex Fusion down in Cork a couple of weeks ago (I have scars on my liver to prove it) so I have his too.

Anybody else met people through askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Towger (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Anybody else met people through askaboutmoney.com



Hard to tell if you don't know peoples names. I know one banned user, who now frequents The Pin, over ten years ago it was the Y2k bug, now it is the end of the housing world as we know it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I have a few now.
> 
> *I got Brendans years ago when I did a job for him* and I met Lex Fusion down in Cork a couple of weeks ago (I have scars on my liver to prove it) so I have his too.
> 
> Anybody else met people through askaboutmoney.com


 
You must have done one hell of a job for Brendan!! I'd have banned you years ago!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Apr 2009)

I have one AAMer on my phone but I don't think she comes here any more. She needed a home for her dog and we offered one. He's been here a year now and his previous "mammy" and I became good email chatter buddies.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Towger said:


> Hard to tell if you don't know peoples names. I know one banned user, who now frequents The Pin, over ten years ago it was the Y2k bug, now it is the end of the housing world as we know it.


 
I never knew The Pin existed till I googled after your post, Towger. Under The Property Bubble they've lumped Cork in with "Rest of Ireland!!!"  

No wonder the country is going down the tubes!!!

Long live AAM!


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I have a few now.
> 
> I got Brendans years ago when I did a job for him and I met *Lex Fusion* down in Cork a couple of weeks ago (I have scars on my liver to prove it) so I have his too.
> 
> Anybody else met people through askaboutmoney.com


 
I wish you'd been around the day I was christened! The Fusion bit has a nicer ring to it, I think.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> You must have done one hell of a job for Brendan!! I'd have banned you years ago!!!


 
I've also tried to have him banned, but to no avail.

For some reason, Brendan must like you or you must pay him well NOT to ban you. Mind you, don't you have a few strikes... is it three and your out!?

Perhaps we could arrange another one.

I have a few AAmers too. Is it bad that they're all males?!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I wish you'd been around the day I was christened! The Fusion bit has a nicer ring to it, I think.


 
I know things work differently down the country but believe me Lex you were there when you were Christened


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I've also tried to have him banned, but to no avail.
> 
> For some reason, Brendan must like you or you must pay him well NOT to ban you. Mind you, don't you have a few strikes... is it three and your out!?
> 
> ...


 



Oooooh, Smash! All those male AAMers' numbers in your phone...... Do you think that will affect the colour of your (currently green) reputation box?


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> You must have done one hell of a job for Brendan!! I'd have banned you years ago!!!


 
Send him a PM and ask him.

I think it was a smashing job I did for him.

Mods can I have temporary mod power to give Lex 1 more reputation point just so I can take 1 away, since he has critizied the moderation of AAM.

But mainly because he's from Cork


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Oooooh, Smash! All those male AAMers' numbers in your phone...... Do you think that will affect the colour of your (currently green) reputation box?


 
We don't discuss medical issues on AAM.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Send him a PM and ask him.
> 
> I think it was a smashing job I did for him.
> 
> ...


 
You're being Corkist, S.L.F. I think there's a posting guideline somewhere about having to be nice to people from Cork.  (To keep us onside and prevent us from breaking away completely from the other 31 County Republic).


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Lex, the colour of my box is none of your business!!!!


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Oh and if theres any ladies that would like to give me their numbers, I would happily recieve those too


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Lex, the colour of my box is none of your business!!!!


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Worry about your own box colour! Don't go worrying about mine, or my post count for that matter, like a certain Dub on the boards.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Oh and if theres any ladies that would like to give me their numbers, I would happily recieve those too


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Oh and if theres any ladies that would like to give me their numbers, I would happily recieve those too


 
I could give you a few ladies numbers but I'd worry forever about their reputations after what with your bad influence and all...


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> You're being Corkist, S.L.F. I think there's a posting guideline somewhere about having to be nice to people from Cork.  (To keep us onside and prevent us from breaking away completely from the other 31 County Republic).


 
Who's stopping you from breaking away?

Nobody I know anyway!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Worry about your own box colour! Don't go worrying about mine, or my post count for that matter, like a certain Dub on the boards.


 
I'm sure one day you'll get a few good quality posts for a change!


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Who's stopping you from breaking away?
> 
> Nobody I know anyway!



But then who could they have a chip on their shoulder about?


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> But then who could they have a chip on their shoulder about?


 
That's not fair Purple I mean they have been denied the things we take for granted, education, manners, hygiene, sporting ability, number of acomplished authors, musicians (good ones not U2).

I mean give those poor people a break.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> That's not fair Purple I mean they have been denied the things we take for granted, education, manners, hygiene, sporting ability, number of acomplished authors, musicians (good ones not U2).
> 
> I mean give those poor people a break.


 Yea, but they have prridddde (boy!).


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Who's stopping you from breaking away?
> 
> Nobody I know anyway!


 
There was a recent plebiscite here in our Republic and The People voted not to break away (for the moment, at least) so that the rest of ye would have something wonderful to aspire to and would one day rise to our level of Utopian existence. 

If we broke away now, the rest of the country would want to join Cork, in years to come, in the way Ireland join the E.E.C in 1973. And then ye'd want the same mountains and the same scenery and the same sporting personalities and the same accent, boy and the same levels of success at everything that we have and ye'd probably want to play in Munster Finals as well! 

So we're stuck with ye for a while more, at least!


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> That's not fair Purple I mean they have been denied the things we take for granted, education, manners, hygiene, sporting ability, number of acomplished authors, musicians (good ones not *U2*).
> 
> I mean give those poor people a break.


 
*U*who??? We are the people who gave Hot Guitars and The Dixies to the world!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Yea, but they have prridddde (boy!).


 
Yeah it always comes before a fall...

[broken link removed]​


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> There was a recent plebiscite here in our Republic


 "plebiscite"... it seems such an apt word in that context


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> "plebiscite"... it seems such an apt word in that context


 
Told you........No education!!!


----------



## Simeon (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> *U*who??? We are the people who gave Hot Guitars and The Dixies to the world!



And an early prototype of the Dundrum Luas Bridge .......... Joe Mac doing the splits 
Seriously though, if ye do break away ye may lose out bigtime. It would mean that Waterford, Tipp, Limerick and the Kingdom would share the biggest, deepest sea port in the world. Sail through ........ no need for turning around. Chinese Supertankers, come and get some


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Simeon said:


> And an early prototype of the Dundrum Luas Bridge .......... Joe Mac doing the splits
> Seriously though, if ye do break away ye may lose out bigtime. It would mean that Waterford, Tipp, Limerick and the Kingdom would share the biggest, deepest sea port in the world. Sail through ........ no need for turning around. Chinese Supertankers, come and get some


 
I don't think we'd be breaking away in the physical sense - more like building The Great Wall of Cork.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I don't think we'd be breaking away in the physical sense - more like building The Great Wall of Cork.


 
We will allow you to build your wall.

Provided you promise to let your women return the good Dublin men who will design and build it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> We will allow you to build your wall.
> 
> Provided you promise to let your women return the good Dublin men who will design and build it.


 
Dubs design it??? We'd end up with tourists trapped on top of it like traffic on your M50!!! No thanks! 

And if we do choose to give ye jobs as labourers during Cork's next construction boom, ye'll have to bring yer own women! Cork women have high standards, you understand!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Cork women have high standards, you understand!


 
That's why they want to live in Dublin


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

*42..*"When the character of a man is not clear to you, look at his friends."


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> *42..*"When the character of a man is not clear to you, look at his friends."



So Cork women are of better character than Cork men...?


----------



## Chocks away (16 Apr 2009)

Ahhhh Cork  Where all the women are strong and all the men are good looking


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Ahhhh Cork  Where all the women are strong and all the men are good looking


Well who's going to speak ill of their cousin?


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I could give you a few ladies numbers but I'd worry forever about their reputations after what with your bad influence and all...


 
What bad influence?!


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

Theres defo some id like to have


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> What bad influence?!


 
What bad influence?



*SMASHBOX*
[broken link removed]​






[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

thedaras.. like who?!

SLF.. quit with the smilies! I'm certainly not a bad influence on anyone.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

Cork - where men are men and pansies grow in the garden.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Theres defo some id like to have


 
Aw, thanks. I'm blushing now.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

Everyone wants baldys....

Number that is.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Everyone wants baldys....
> 
> Number that is.


 
Thought you knew it already, its *1*. Of course.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

Ahhh yes. Of course.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

Failing that, you can always get me on 087 HEAVEN.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

How corny is that!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2009)

*sigh* I've been trying for years now to get Dr.M's phone number. And Jocks. And SueEllens. And mf1s. And Caveats. And Purples ( naturally). And if I'm really honest, Smashboxe's & Simeon's too. I'm not admitting to any more. ( OKAY! Teabags...well who wouldn't? Remember the thistles?)

In fact I've made legal history by being the first person at the other side of a group action against me for stalking. Something else to be proud of.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> How corny is that!


 
I know.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> *sigh* I've been trying for years now to get Dr.M's phone number. And Jocks. And SueEllens. And mf1s. And Caveats. And Purples ( naturally). And if I'm really honest, Smashboxe's & Simeon's too. I'm not admitting to any more. ( OKAY! Teabags...well who wouldn't? Remember the thistles?)
> 
> In fact I've made legal history by being the first person at the other side of a group action against me for stalking. Something else to be proud of.


 
Well I have 3 of those.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Thought you knew it already, its *1*. Of course.


 
Yeah that's also your IQ


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Yeah that's also your IQ


 
Oh come on, you can do better than that!


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Oh come on, you can do better than that!


 
Too tired


----------



## sandrat (17 Apr 2009)

why so tired?


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Oh come on, you can do better than that!


 
Ok.

Number of hairs on your head.

Number of ideas a day you have.

Number of good posts you have written.

Number of women that think you are attractive.........your mum.

*snuggles down for a contented sleep in full knowledge Baldy can't think up anything else*

SOOOooooooooooooooo tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> why so tired?


 
A thing called work, you only get that in the private sector.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Smashbox (18 Apr 2009)

Vanilla... all ya had to do was ask!


----------



## Purple (18 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> *sigh* I've been trying for years now to get Dr.M's phone number. And Jocks. And SueEllens. And mf1s. And Caveats. And Purples ( naturally). And if I'm really honest, Smashboxe's & Simeon's too. I'm not admitting to any more. ( OKAY! Teabags...well who wouldn't? Remember the thistles?)
> 
> In fact I've made legal history by being the first person at the other side of a group action against me for stalking. Something else to be proud of.


 You can have my number any time


----------

